# Sticky  Nitto Invo Tire Review [Video] - Sizes available for Audi A6



## Post Release (Jan 1, 2007)

[/URL]
*Invo Review Video on Nitto YouTube Channel*

The Invo is Nitto's luxury-sport tire, so it delivers a balance of wet and dry performance as well as quietness and ride comfort.

Invo Features:
*- Quiet*: The Nitto engineers used specialized computer software and digital test equipment to create a tread pattern that not only reduces perceived road noise, but has excellent wet and dry performance.
*- Dry Performance:* The outer shoulder is made up of large, nearly continuous tread blocks that are optimized for dry performance and cornering.
*- Wet Performance:* Large twin circumferential grooves channel away water. 3D Mutli-wave sipes are cut into interlocking ripples instead of traditional straight lines to provide wet traction

*Nitto Invo Ratings:*
Speed - W, Y
Treadwear - 260 (W), 220 (Y)
Traction - AA
Temperature - A

The following sizes are available for the Audi A6:
255/40ZR18 99W
265/35ZR18 97W
275/35ZR18 99W
255/35ZR19 96Y
275/30ZR19 96Y

Tire fitment depends on the correct offset/size wheels. Always consult your wheel/tire dealer for correct sizing.

*Click here for more Nitto Invo info and sizes.*




If you have any questions or comments please *click here* to contact Nitto Tire.

*http://www.postrelease.com/ServePRCLick.aspx?id=17267*
This PostRelease® is part of an advertiser-supported program that sponsors VW Vortex. This program delivers relevant news and announcements as posts within the VW Vortex forum.


----------

